# 2004 Times Square: The Switch Circuit Data & Satellite Coords For B-ROLL & TSTV



## Guest (Nov 26, 2003)

http://www.timessquarebid.org/new_year/TSTV.htm

THE SWITCH CIRCUIT DATA AND
SATELLITE COORDINATES
FOR B-ROLL & TIMES SQUARE TELEVISION (TSTV)

Feeds are available in two formats:

A free satellite feed, available at the coordinates listed below

A fiber optic feed, available via The Switch to broadcasters in NYC only

FEED #1: BEHIND-THE-SCENES B-ROLL OF THE MAKING OF TIMES SQUARE 2004

Pre-New Year's Eve footage--A special behind-the-scenes look at the making of 
New Year's Eve 2004 in Times Square. Footage includes the fabrication and 
installation of the "2004" sign at the top of One Times Square; the making of the 
new Waterford Crystal triangles for the Times Square New Year's Eve Ball; the 
rigging of the 77-foot pole from which the Ball descends; the assembly and 
testing of the Ball; and other preparations for the festivities.

TIMES AND COORDINATES B-ROLL FOOTAGE:

MONDAY, DECEMBER 29, 2003 15:00-15:30 EST B ROLL PACKAGE, 18:30-19:00 EST B 
ROLL PACKAGE REFEED

FEEDS WILL BE AVAILABLE ON C BAND TELSTAR 6 C4
DOWNLINK FREQUENCY IS 3780 HORIZONTAL
ORBITAL SLOT IS 93 WEST
AUDIO SUBCARRIERS ARE 6.2 AND 6.8

FEEDS WILL BE AVAILABLE ON KU BAND SBS 6 K6
DOWNLINK FREQUENCY IS 11847 VERTICAL
ORBITAL SLOT IS 74 WEST
AUDIO SUBCARRIERS ARE 6.2 AND 6.8

THESE TWO FEEDS ARE ALSO BEING MADE AVAILABLE AT THE SWITCH ON AMV CIRCUIT 
NUMBER CHL 1 
______________________________________________________________________________

FEED #2: LIVE TIMES SQUARE NEW YEAR'S EVE FEEDS

Complete live coverage of the Times Square 2004 festivities are provided by 
an eleven-camera mixed feed, including exclusive panoramic views of Times 
Square and the Ball from proprietary camera locations on rooftops and on the 
street; the ambient and natural sounds of the revelers; the 6:05 p.m. lighting and 
raising of the New Year's Eve Ball with music and pyrotechnics; a variety of 
other events throughout the evening that will be announced shortly; and the 
traditional Times Square Ball lowering at midnight including a blizzard of 
colorful confetti capped by a spectacular Grucci pyrotechnics show. This clean, 
uninterrupted feed will be provided free of charge to media organizations around 
the world on a non-exclusive basis solely for their use in creating television 
programming relating to the event.

U.S. DOMESTIC TIMES AND COORDINATES - NEW YEAR'S EVE

WEDNESDAY, DECEMBER 31, 2003 18:00-18:15 EST BALL RAISING CEREMONY

FEED WILL BE AVAILABLE DOMESTICALLY ON KU BAND GALAXY 11 TRANSPONDER 12 
DOWNLINK FREQUENCY IS 11942 VERTICAL
ORBITAL SLOT IS 91 WEST
AUDIO SUBCARRIERS ARE 6.2 AND 6.8

FEED WILL BE AVAILABLE DOMESTICALLY ON C BAND GALAXY 3 TRANSPONDER 2
DOWNLINK FREQUENCY IS 3740 VERTICAL
ORBITAL SLOT IS 95 WEST
AUDIO SUBCARRIERS ARE 6.2 AND 6.8

THIS FEED IS ALSO AVAILABLE AT THE SWITCH ON AMV CIRCUIT CHL 1

WEDNESDAY, DECEMBER 31, 2003 22:15-00:15 EST PROGRAM POOL FEED ON DOMESTIC 
SATELLITE

THE US DOMESTIC FEED WILL BE AVAILABLE ON KU BAND GALAXY 11 TRANSPONDER 12
DOWNLINK FREQUENCY IS 11942 VERTICAL 
ORBITAL SLOT IS 91 WEST 
AUDIO SUBCARRIERS ARE 6.2 AND 6.8

THE US DOMESTIC FEED WILL BE AVAILABLE ON C BAND GALAXY 3 TRANSPONDER 2
DOWNLINK FREQUENCY IS 3740 VERTICAL
ORBITAL SLOT IS 95 WEST
AUDIO SUBCARRIERS ARE 6.2 AND 6.8

FEED WILL BE AVAILABLE AT THE SWITCH CIRCUIT CHL1

INTERNATIONAL TIMES AND COORDINATES - NEW YEAR'S EVE

WEDNESDAY, DECEMBER 31, 2003 23:15-00:15 EST PROGRAM POOL FEED ON 
INTERNATIONAL SATELLITE

EUROPE

FEED WILL BE FOUND ON KU BAND PAS 3 TRANSPONDER 5 CHANNEL 2
DOWNLINK FREQUENCY IS 12637.5 HORIZONTAL
ORBITAL SLOT IS 43 WEST
FEC IS 7/8 SYMBOL RATE IS 19. 84 BANDWIDTH IS 8 MBTS
THIS FEED WILL BE IN THE PAL FORMAT

SOUTH AMERICA

FEED WILL BE ON C BAND PAS 9 TRANSPONDER 24 SLOT A
DOWNLINK FREQUENCY IS 4146. 5 HORIZONTAL
ORBITAL SLOT IS 58 WEST 
FEC IS 2/3 SYMBOL RATE IS 6.62 BANDWIDTH 9 MHZ
THIS FEED WILL BE IN NTSC

ASIA PACIFIC

FEED WILL BE ON C BAND PAS 2 TRANSPONDER 12 SLOT A
DOWNLINK FREQUENCY IS 4017. 5 HORIZONTAL
ORBITAL SLOT IS 169 WEST
FEC IS 2/3 SYMBOL RATE IS 6.62 BANDWIDTH IS 9 MHZ
THIS FEED WILL BE IN NTSC


----------

